# Pride Signs Vitor Belfort



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

*Thank Rush*


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Cool. I like vitor even though he sucks now


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

He can't stay in this slump forever. Where did the phenom go? I miss the old vitor.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

moldy said:


> I miss the old vitor.


You and me both. 

Like I have pointed out in another thread, Vitor is still young and I believe that we haven't seen the best Vitor Belfort that he can be yet. Just my opinion.


----------



## RileyG (Jun 14, 2006)

moldy said:


> He can't stay in this slump forever. Where did the phenom go? I miss the old vitor.


Me too but I fear he isn't coming back anytime soon. Vitor is past his prime now, maybe he could fight Gracie both are past their prime.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I'd love to see Vitor be successful in Pride, he deserves some real success.


----------



## Hughie (Jun 6, 2006)

Vitor Belfort is amazing, he is truly a great MMA fighter, I'm glad that he was signed by such a huge MMA organization in Pride, I know he'll do great and I wish him all the best.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

Takahashi has had some success in Pancrase, but I don't see him beating Vitor. This one should be all Vitor, as long as his mind is in the game for a change.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Vitor loses like every fight.

But i hope he beats that cheating loser Tak


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

I think this is good for Pride. 
I think Pride has realized that it needs more 'name fighters' ... guys that people know. I think having these guys will help raise the image of Pride to the next level, and then people might even start to know some of their Japanese fighters. The Japanese names make it difficult to remember who is who.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I'd like to see vitor vs. wand again. No way Vitor wins this time.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

rdlviper said:


> I think this is good for Pride.
> I think Pride has realized that it needs more 'name fighters' ... guys that people know. I think having these guys will help raise the image of Pride to the next level, and then people might even start to know some of their Japanese fighters. The Japanese names make it difficult to remember who is who.


They actually do have alot name fighters. Just not big names in the U.S. because they don't get as much exposure in North America as the UFC does. That will all change as they start to show live events on tv and more people start to see how huge that org really is. 

As far as Pride raising it's image, they are doing alright in that catagory. They are more known worldwide than UFC by far and really are the biggest MMA organization around.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

moldy said:


> I'd like to see vitor vs. wand again. No way Vitor wins this time.


I would love to see that rematch.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

moldy said:


> He can't stay in this slump forever. Where did the phenom go? I miss the old vitor.


Same. I miss it when he would beat the snot out of the dominant fighters like Tank Abbott and such. But when he came back his matches were all boring, sloppy, no effort from him. I guess that's why he has parted ways with UFC and went to Pride. I hope he improves in Pride but I highly doubt it. He will stay the same way he was; boring, sloppy fighting. You see, in his old days he beat Wanderlei Silva in about a minute. Nowadays if he had a match with Wanderlei it would be so boring and sloppy and probably be a unanimous decision. Before he returned to UFC in 2002 he was gold. But then when he returned and lost to Chuck by split decision he has been boring ever since. He was one of my favourites but not anymore.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*This is good for Pride to get him back. I hope he finds what he was lacking in the ufc. I hope he beats Tak!!!!*


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

rdlviper said:


> I think this is good for Pride.
> I think Pride has realized that it needs more 'name fighters' ... guys that people know. I think having these guys will help raise the image of Pride to the next level, and then people might even start to know some of their Japanese fighters. The Japanese names make it difficult to remember who is who.


Good point, I have a hard time getting into Pride for 2 reasons, 1 is that I have no idea who half the fighters are so its hard to get pumped about an upcoming fight, and 2 is I hate that damn Japanese anouncer lady thats screams like a banshee after every fight. Man I hate her!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hopefully he beats a bunch of b-level guys so he can go back up the rankings. I think his record should be at 16-7 before he fights another legit opponent.


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dont know why everyone's down on Vitor. He has a lot of good skills. I wonder if his money situation is better. Poverty inspires.


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Vitor's hands are back!*

Vitor knocks the guy out in 49 seconds...


----------



## LawFitz (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry if this is a noob question, but do you guys think Vitor's decline had to due with the kidnapping of his kid sister?

I hear it was Brazilian gangsters who tried to extort Vitor into tanking a fight. When he said no, his sister disappeared and he hasn't been the same since. Factually speaking, I know that his sis was indeed kidnapped and that Vitor has admitted to being a wreck ever since. The extortion rumor is just that.

Either way, it's a very sad story, and it sux to see the phenon lose to guys he would have destroyed in his heyday.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Some contend that his drop in aggressiveness stems from finding Christ, but there seems to be little truth in that. A more plausible answer, one that Belfort references time and again, is his sister’s disappearance in 2003 and the ongoing, fruitless investigation. His shuffling between training camps from event to event no doubt had a detrimental psychological impact as well. 

But responsibility for his performances lies solely on Belfort, who entered MMA and NHB as a contender destined for fame and regressed into the inconsistent fighter whose ability to deal with tough competition is questionable. 

It’s difficult to imagine Vitor Belfort becoming a relevant force in mixed martial arts again. He has the physical skills to keep fighting, but the question remains the same: come fight day, can he bring it all together instead of finding himself a deer in headlights? If history is any indicator, then probably not. 

But he is young, and his physical gifts have yet to leave him. With some psychological guidance and the right team behind him, Belfort may still be a force in mixed martial arts for years to come. Give him two more fights, then we’ll see if Vitor’s back.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

well one of vitors fights back in the ufc he surprised me..towards the end of that fight with marvin eastman at ufc 43 he gave his a big nasty cut. i was like woah. lol


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*He beat Tak and I hope the Phenom is here to stay.:thumbsup: *


----------



## ANGEL007 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi. I am such A Vitor fan... Sad that all the talking about him are true.. He may havbve lost his prime due to some unfortunate incident but I wish him well. Good guidance and conditioning will still bring oout the old vitor we are all looking forward to see. He still has the skill all the tools but the psychological aspect of it... I am not sure. I hope we can be of help to him. Does he speak english?


----------



## ANGEL007 (Aug 8, 2006)

How can I view the pride battle with Tak? thanks.


----------



## ANGEL007 (Aug 8, 2006)

Is it true that Wand has been winning since the last fight with Vitor? Thanks: )


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

ANGEL007 said:


> Is it true that Wand has been winning since the last fight with Vitor? Thanks: )


IS THIS A SERIOUS QUESTION?? I DONT MEAN TO INSULT YOU, BUT ITS KINDA SILLY..WANDERLEI HAS TURNED INTO ONE OF THE ALL TIME MOST FEARSOME FIGHTERS, NOT TO MENTION HE IS PRIDES MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPION AND I BELIEVE HIS RECORD IS 31-4-1, OR SOMETHING VERY CLOSE TO THAT


----------

